# will you still be a furry when you get older



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

i mean is being a furry something you think your always gonna be into or is it something that you think you'll grow out of.

i tend to stay in things for the long haul so ill be the 50 year old creepy furry....yay


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, I'm stuck in it also.


----------



## Esonver (Aug 31, 2010)

I will stay drawing them as long as they exist XD.


----------



## Subrosa (Aug 31, 2010)

I've always liked the idea of anthros well before I even knew about the fandom, I guess I'll be in it until I don't see the appeal anymore.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 31, 2010)

Always have liked cartoons, still like cartoons.
When I stop liking cartoons, I'll stop being a furry.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I've been a fan long enough to know that I'll never loose interest.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 31, 2010)

Long haul prolly...


----------



## Willow (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't really see a reason to stop liking anthros.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not sure, but probably will remain a fur for a good few years still.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 31, 2010)

Remember how a lot of the previous generation thought they'd be hippies forever when they were in their teens and 20's? Remember how that turned out?

Most of you will dump the thing when you properly grow up and then smirk every time you think back to the stupid shit you did in your youth, guaranteed.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Aug 31, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I'm not sure, but probably will remain a fur for a good few years still.


 
This


----------



## Icky (Aug 31, 2010)

This forum is really the only way I participate in the fandom, so once I get too sick of the bullshit here I'll probably leave.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 31, 2010)

I think that I'll be in it for quite a while, even if I stop participating in the activities I have a feeling it will stick with me forever.


----------



## Troughton (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm hardly a furry as it is, though I might be dragged in kicking and screaming and become one of you lot.


----------



## Seas (Aug 31, 2010)

Brazen said:


> Remember how a lot of the previous generation thought they'd be hippies forever when they were in their teens and 20's? Remember how that turned out?



You have never seen an old hippie? :V


Anyway, I'll stay for a long time, and even if I would lose interest in the furry fandom, I'll still like the fantasy and sci-fi genres which also have anthros anyway.


----------



## Troughton (Aug 31, 2010)

Seas said:


> You have never seen an old hippie? :V


 He lives in a nutty Theocracy, so he's probably never seen a young one, let alone an old one.


----------



## DemonWolfZero (Aug 31, 2010)

I probably wouldn't grow out of it but i'd make myself. I don't want to have a wife and kids and be involved at the same time and stuff. I'll always prefer the style of art though


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

Uhhh, well, I kinda like drawing furry, but considering how much bullshit this fandom pulls I kinda want to get out of it.

Just gotta figure out how hyoomanz work, then I'm out.

kinda sorta not really. can't escape a fetish WHICH IS WHAT FURRY IS. Though I'd love for furs to stop being so stupid (me included).


----------



## ShadowEon (Aug 31, 2010)

I would like to stay in it. ^^ Right now I am a mere 16 years old so I have awhile before I am considered "old" though.


----------



## Random User (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll probably end up staying for quite a while. I never really grow out of things.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Aug 31, 2010)

Drawing, and perhaps making music, will always be a hobby of mine.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll stick in it for a while, maybe I will be one of the creepy guys too!
=D


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know.

I'd like to think that I won't be patrolling furry websites at 40, but I can't say for sure that I won't still have a vague interest in the fandom.


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Ill be here awhile~


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 31, 2010)

Gawd willing, I'll be around in the fandom for a bit longer.  If anything, my tastes in anthro art will probably mature at the same rate as the artists.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I'll be a furry for life. 

Yes I'm aware I MAY eventually outgrow scaring freshmen with the tail... and I MAY eventually not be on furry forums anymore, but I'll be a furry at heart.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 31, 2010)

If at all, I'd stop being in the fandom because of you. Yes, you.
I plan to stay on FAF a few more years, but that probably won't really happen.
I am not really into furry fandom anyway, but nothing will stop me from talking with a furry about furry stuff as long as it has limits.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 31, 2010)

No, when you get into your 40's it would be rather creepy...


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2010)

Dan. You've obviously never been to a convention in the States... Some of the older furries are pretty badass (as are the ones who bring their kids)


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 31, 2010)

Probably.

If I don't dig myself deeper into my other hobby of making schnapps and mead.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 31, 2010)

Dan. said:


> No, when you get into your 40's it would be rather creepy...


It would only be creepy if you were doing RPs and such with much younger furries. If you're 40, but only going beyond acquaintanceship with those who are around your age, then it's fine. Being older doesn't automatically make you creepy, you actually have to do creepy things first.


----------



## Cam (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeaa

I have alot of fandom related things put into my music and marketing strategies to get famous

Nothing says buy my CDs like a performer who wears tails on stage


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 31, 2010)

I dunno, the only reason I'm still here is because I'm naive enough to think that the fandom will better itself someday and I'll probably be in the same position a few decades from now. :V


----------



## Pine (Aug 31, 2010)

I may, I may not. If I ever leave the fandom I will always have fun looking back into it, but if I stay it'll probably just be to hang out with the online community and not being an attention whore IRL and wearing a tail in public.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 31, 2010)

fury 4 lief


----------



## Conker (Aug 31, 2010)

Let me respond to your question with a question:

Will this fandom still be filled with stupid people to amuse me?


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 31, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Being older doesn't automatically make you creepy, you actually have to do creepy things first.


 
Pretty much this.  Being older doesn't make you creepy, being creepy makes you creepy.   That said, I'm not really into role play.


----------



## Willow (Aug 31, 2010)

Icky said:


> This forum is really the only way I participate in the fandom, so once I get too sick of the bullshit here I'll probably leave.


 I'll only really leave the fandom once I stop drawing anthro, which I had started drawing Willow and then quit for some reason. Then picked back up on it and made him less Mary Sue.


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 31, 2010)

I may eventually stop associating with the fandom, but I think I'll always be at least somewhat interested in the concept of anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 31, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> Being older doesn't automatically make you creepy, you actually have to do creepy things first.


 
Exactly, we need wise furry elders to pass down wisdom and stories from the generations past.


----------



## CatWaffles (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I'll be a furry for awhile but probably won't take it as serious as I get older.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 31, 2010)

When I get older losing my fur,
Many years from now,
Will I still be pawing off to furry porn
When I'm sixty four?




Sure, why not :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 31, 2010)

The DK said:


> i mean is being a furry something you think your always gonna be into or is it something that you think you'll grow out of.
> 
> i tend to stay in things for the long haul so ill be the 50 year old creepy furry....yay



Well, I'll be 27 in about two months time, I have no plans to ever give up being into furry, though as I age I'll probably be less active in the fandom, then again I may be just as active, who knows.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2010)

I want to grow up to be just like Swamp Wulf.


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

glad to see so many lifers


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2010)

The DK said:


> glad to see so many lifers


 
Well when you put it like that it just sounds depressing.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 31, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Well when you put it like that it just sounds depressing.


----------



## StealthBeast (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I've essentially been a fur since I was a younger kid, oh say, age 10 or 11. I knew it wasn't "normal" by social standards, and figured I'd grow out of it.

19 years old now, and I'm furrier than ever. What the crap?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2010)

Brazen said:


>


 
post of the year


----------



## The DK (Aug 31, 2010)

Brazen said:


>



and saved


----------



## Gizgiz (Aug 31, 2010)

22 years old, been a fur for like.. uh.. 10 years or something and dont see any reason why i wouldn't be a fur in an other 10. Will see what happends, lul


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup.  For sure.  Awesome people, awesome art, awesome things to do, and something else that's awesome that I can't think of right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

Brazen said:


>


 There's no exit door!
Quick naw on the walls to try and escape :V


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I'll stop sometime in my 30's, no later than 40. I mean, I'll still be a furry but I'm not gonna creep around here talking to a bunch of 17 year olds. Nobody wants to be _that_ guy


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 31, 2010)

Hell if I know.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 31, 2010)

As a greymuzzle, I'm kinda there already. Even if I couldn't suit up anymore, I could still enjoy drawing, animation, art, and just watching the other suiters.

JoeStrike and I are probably close in age.


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 1, 2010)

No reason to stop being a furry, really. It's weirder for a 50 year old to go to an anime convention, than a 50 year old to go to a furry con.

EDIT: Not saying to be a furry you have to go to cons, or that all furs go to cons. Just sayin'.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a furry website to take care plus my profession as a 2D/3D artist won't let me stop being a fan of animal cartoons that most of you folks call "furry".


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 1, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> I want to grow up to be just like Swamp Wulf.


 What's a Swamp Wulf?



GlowingGenetLoki said:


> No reason to stop being a furry, really.  It's weirder for a 50 year old to go to an anime convention, than a 50  year old to go to a furry con.
> 
> EDIT: Not saying to be a furry you have to go to cons, or that all furs go to cons. Just sayin'.


 I'm sorry for going on an off-topic note here, but I find it fucking hilarious how you have one sticker in your signature saying "FURRY doesn't equal PERVERTED" and another one saying "FURRY-PAWS ADDICT". You gotta love contradictions like that.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 1, 2010)

I known about the fandom for 20~ years.  Been always interested in it since then.

Only got my first fursuit a year ago cause couldn't afford it before.

I think I will always be a furry at heart till my grave.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 1, 2010)

Furry till the day I die.
I want cat ears and a tail on my headstone.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 1, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> I want cat ears and a tail on my headstone.


 
I want my headstone shaped like my fursonia.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2010)

GlowingGenetLoki said:


> It's weirder for a 50 year old to go to an anime convention, than a 50 year old to go to a furry con.



As far as i know, most of the +50 years old folks that you see on anime/furry conventions are neither professional animators, directors, sculptors, painters, random curious citizens, inspirators, designers, puppeteers, plush makers, art-sellers, photographers, convention organizers, grand(father)/grand(mother) of a furry son/daughter, an undercover CNN person, someone trying to make a buck selling weird stuff, old-school movie fans (Godzilla, KingKong, ect...), random tourists in hawaiian shirt, homeless person asking for a free hotel room...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2010)

Geek said:


> an undercover CNN person


 Am I the only one that thinks those people are easy to notice?


----------



## rcdragon (Sep 1, 2010)

I only really started getting involved about two years ago, so I'm guessing I'll be around for a while. While my level of activity within the fandom will probably peak at some point in the next ten years, I will likely retain my interest in it for my entire life.


----------



## Bando (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll be here for a while. Even if I lose interest, there's too many lulz to be had to leave.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2010)

rcdragon said:


> I only really started getting involved about two years ago, so I'm guessing I'll be around for a while. While my level of activity within the fandom will probably peak at some point in the next ten years, I will likely retain my interest in it for my entire life.


 Just make sure it stays as a hobby and not start having your life focus on it.


----------



## Bando (Sep 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Just make sure it stays as a hobby and not start having your life focus on it.


 
BUT FURRY IS A LIFESTYLE OMG! U R JUST A STUPID HATER TROLL WHO DOESN'T UNDERSTAND! BAWWWWWWWW


----------



## AlpineLupine (Sep 1, 2010)

Bando said:


> BUT FURRY IS A LIFESTYLE OMG! U R JUST A STUPID HATER TROLL WHO DOESN'T UNDERSTAND! BAWWWWWWWW


 
LOL GUYS GUYS HOW DO I COME OUT OF THE FURRY CLOSET GUYS HOW DO I TELL MY FAMILY AND CHURCH THAT I LOVE FURRY PRONZ



Bando said:


> there's too many lulz to be had to leave



Too many lulz. That's all there is to it, really. (And whenever there's a dull moment H&K seems to liven things up a bit.)


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, I have been one since I lernt of them. :3c


----------



## Telnac (Sep 1, 2010)

Already a 37 year old creepy furry.  Don't see any reason I don't be a 77 year old creepy furry, too.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2010)

I doubt this interest will die off any time soon for me, due to a reason I'd rather not mention here. Basically it involves living out fantasies.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 1, 2010)

Icky said:


> This forum is really the only way I participate in the fandom, so once I get too sick of the bullshit here I'll probably leave.


 This forum is also the only way I participate in the fandom. I don't really even have 'furry' fantasies.

However, for me, it's not just a 'I LIEKS DE CARTOOONS' thing. I first considered myself a furry when I had a physical reaction to fur. So I suppose if I ever stop having a reaction, I'll consider myself a slightly less fucked-up person. I might still come here, though. It's one of the more tolerable forums, and that's a sad thing.

_Troll meets bo-day!_



EdieFantabulous said:


> I'll stick in it for a while, maybe I will be one of the creepy guys too!
> =D


 Like that crazy otter bastard with the gun aimed at my head. OH SHI-



CannonFodder said:


> Just make sure it stays as a hobby and not start having your life focus on it.


 Are you really one that should be saying that? What would you do if the hard-drive with all of your thousands of dollars of porn crashed?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

Atrak said:


> Are you really one that should be saying that? What would you do if the hard-drive with all of your thousands of dollars of porn crashed?



Porn can be obtained for free. And if he is sensible, like me, he would have backed it all up on other drives. :/

The only place I participate in the fandom is here. I am too far away to visit any cons, and to far away from any other furry to meet them. Besides, it is just a hobby, the only time I do anything furry is when I am here at the computer.


----------



## Ruchii (Sep 1, 2010)

I never really thought of furry to be something you "grow out of", but I believe it depends on how you look at it.

I'm here, because I'm an artist who has a love and a "connection" to animals and nature.  I find that more common in furries than I ever do on the outside world.  Because of this, I'll never leave the furry community.  

I actually "left" the community temporarily-- this is what I mean by "how you look at it."  I was using a fursona as a separate identity, hiding behind it as to not improve any aspect of myself mentally.  Once I started to become a real person, gain the aspects of pure understanding of socialization, gain confidence, and become a mature adult, I dumped furry momentarily, because I thought it was holding me back.  All actually, it wasn't holding me back, I was just doing it wrong.

Also I left the furry community for countless times, because I was finding a lot of furries irritating.  I decided to stay here and take furries like this:  Keep the good ones close, but the over-dramatic ones, over-emotional, who's only means of realistic life is to roleplay, far to the side.  It's the only thing that keeps me sane in this community to be honest.

I just take this community as a general hobby where I have some interaction with the community, make some friends, and where I draw for people as well.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Sep 1, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I'd like to think that I won't be patrolling furry websites at 40, but I can't say for sure that I won't still have a vague interest in the fandom.



I feel this way too.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

Ruchii said:


> I never really thought of furry to be something you "grow out of", but I believe it depends on how you look at it.
> 
> I'm here, because I'm an artist who has a love and a "connection" to animals and nature.  I find that more common in furries than I ever do on the outside world.  Because of this, I'll never leave the furry community.
> 
> ...



Apart from conversing on this forum I have nothing to offer the community. I can't draw (not anthro animals, animals or humans anyway) I can't sculpt, the only thing I can do is build/repair bikes and construct with lego. :/ I can also photograph things, but that isn't really much to offer the community. Unless a group of furries got together for a mass cycle ride, then I could go as the mobile mechanic! XD


----------



## Ruchii (Sep 1, 2010)

Eh, I don't think you ever need to "offer" anything to the community. Enjoy yourself and make friends, and hey if you ever wanna draw, I suppose you can always try to learn. I wouldn't think there's much of any requirements toward being in the fur community. ;3 (Except actually BEING a furry -- 1% a furry at least. =P)

Mass cycle ride sounds fun. hur hur 8D I'm in!...


----------



## Atrak (Sep 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Porn can be obtained for free. And if he is sensible, like me, he would have backed it all up on other drives. :/


 He commisioned them. And just because porn _can_ be obtained for free, doesn't mean everyone wants to go through all of the bullshit that usually accompanies it.



> The only place I participate in the fandom is here. I am too far away to visit any cons, and to far away from any other furry to meet them. Besides, it is just a hobby, the only time I do anything furry is when I am here at the computer.


I'm near Shenzi, but I haven't tried to meet her.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What's a Swamp Wulf?



A dirty old man.



Telnac said:


> Already a 37 year old creepy furry.  Don't see any reason I don't be a 77 year old creepy furry, too.


 
And then you'll cryogenically freeze yourself until the day they can put your brain into a dragon android body.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> I doubt this interest will die off any time soon for me, due to a reason I'd rather not mention here. Basically it involves living out fantasies.


 
Because you can only go so far with french maid or school girl uniforms... XD


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Because you can only go so far with french maid or school girl uniforms... XD


 
Pfft, you wish it was that tame xD


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 1, 2010)

most likely


----------



## Trance (Sep 1, 2010)

It's too early to know for me.  I've only even been a furry for a year, so I'll probably be in it for a while.

I love it so far;  the art, the stories, most the people...  It's a fun hobby.  *shrug*


----------



## itswhatido20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Molly said:


> Pfft, you wish it was that tame xD


 
I've not had any fantasies fullfilled... Id settle for tamed...


----------



## Tufts (Sep 1, 2010)

i most likely wont be. once i hit a certain age ill be doing better things with my life lol.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2010)

Forever, I'm stuck with you nuts.

Thinking about having drawn for maybe 60 more years, think how good one would be.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 1, 2010)

never thought of it...
i can't really say that i would "quit" being a furry, as it isn't really like something that you can quit. to me, it is just what i am.


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 1, 2010)

Being furry takes absolutely no effort on my part, so I'll just go with it. I'm getting close to creepy old status, and I look forward to getting creepier.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 2, 2010)

It's not an old fandom, so it seems normal to me that there aren't many older members at the moment...  but I don't plan on leaving...
Then again, I haven't lived an entire life before, perhaps something will come up that will change my mind.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 2, 2010)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Always have liked cartoons, still like cartoons.
> When I stop liking cartoons, I'll stop being a furry.


 
just saying this now, no you wont, you will eventually lose interest in cartoons but not furries /totallydidn'thappenbeforeatall


----------



## Minuet (Sep 2, 2010)

What is this "getting older" you speak of?  Even while the rest of me (hopefully) goes through culinary school and becomes a pastry chef, my brain's still gonna be fighting the impulse to run around the bakery with birdie/airplane arms.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Sep 2, 2010)

with me i don't really know, I'll see if i lose interest over time, which i may. but there's also a good chance that I'll one of dem creepy fuzzbutts in their 50s


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 2, 2010)

XandertehWolfie said:


> with me i don't really know, I'll see if i lose interest over time, which i may. but there's also a good chance that I'll one of dem creepy fuzzbutts in their 50s


But there will be so many other "creepy fuzzbutts in their 50s" that you can hang out with them, and not be creepy.


----------



## Pine (Sep 2, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Yeaa
> 
> I have alot of fandom related things put into my music and marketing strategies to get famous
> 
> Nothing says buy my CDs like a performer who wears tails on stage


 
Ted Nugent already did the tail thing. How about something like a partial suit? I plan to do that when I perform my comedies/acoustic stuff.


----------



## Jude (Sep 2, 2010)

Haha, maybe.
I don't really care in looking at the future of my furry-ness right now, I'm only 15.
I let go of things and move on quite a lot, however. I can't guarantee that I'll be in for even another year.
Then again, I might be in the fandom for a long while


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I think I'll be a furry for life.
> 
> Yes I'm aware I MAY eventually outgrow scaring freshmen with the tail... and I MAY eventually not be on furry forums anymore, but I'll be a furry at heart.


 
You wear a tail to school?

You wearing a tail to school scares people?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> Ted Nugent already did the tail thing. How about something like a partial suit? I plan to do that when I perform my comedies/acoustic stuff.



What hasn't he done on stage?

Ok...  list of things to do...  
Ride in on bison, 
shoot crossbow, 
play guitar really loudly while wearing a tail...  or a headdress...  or something else you wouldn't typically wear to work...
????
PROFIT


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 3, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm sorry for going on an off-topic note here, but I find it fucking hilarious how you have one sticker in your signature saying "FURRY doesn't equal PERVERTED" and another one saying "FURRY-PAWS ADDICT". You gotta love contradictions like that.


 I know. xD Yer the first to notice that. *highfive* I love contradicting myself. xD It's fun.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm two days older than when I last posted in this thread, so the answer is: yes, I was still a furry when I got older. However, I could spontaneously combust cease being a furry at any time, so I have don't know about the future.


----------



## Don (Sep 3, 2010)

More likely than not I'll be stuck with you crazies until the boss-man up above decides the world has had enough of me. I probably won't be going on furry forums in my 50s, but I'll still have a liking for the fandom.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 3, 2010)

Just thought of something a little on and off topic (don't hurt me!). What are the retirement homes going to look like? Sagging nylon shorts exposing adult diapers and people wearing ears and tails? Man, this generations gonna have some weird nostalgia.


----------



## Don (Sep 3, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Just thought of something a little on and off topic (don't hurt me!). What are the retirement homes going to look like? Sagging nylon shorts exposing adult diapers and people wearing ears and tails? Man, this generations gonna have some weird nostalgia.


 
Thank you for violently shagging my brain with those mental images.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 3, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Just thought of something a little on and off topic (don't hurt me!). What are the retirement homes going to look like? Sagging nylon shorts exposing adult diapers and people wearing ears and tails? Man, this generations gonna have some weird nostalgia.


I just shuddered so hard that I'm pretty sure I pulled a muscle.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Sep 3, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Just thought of something a little on and off topic (don't hurt me!). What are the retirement homes going to look like? Sagging nylon shorts exposing adult diapers and people wearing ears and tails? Man, this generations gonna have some weird nostalgia.


 
eww grody


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Sep 3, 2010)

Why not? I've been in it for 3-5 years. ^_^ why would I wanna leave.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

Californian_Calico said:


> Just thought of something a little on and off topic (don't hurt me!). What are the retirement homes going to look like? Sagging nylon shorts exposing adult diapers and people wearing ears and tails? Man, this generations gonna have some weird nostalgia.


 
When people are desensitized to a greater extent, it'll get worse.  You ain't seen nothin' yet...  Imagine 50 years of this subculture building upon itself.  Normalcy is fucked for good.

Also, hardcore PC gamer culture can be just as bad...  caffeine and adult diapers in order play games on boxes lit up by rainbow LED's for over 24 hours on end...  They've even made this "gamer grub" crap in order to keep from having to touch or prepare food.  Just open the bag and pour it in your mouth...  (which, admittedly, would be nice while doing work or driving...)


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll stay for mainly the art and costumes but this comes down to an "I don't know" kind of thing.


----------



## black tiger (Sep 5, 2010)

probly the long haul,once a fur always a fur


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Sep 5, 2010)

Ill be a furry until it eventualy becomes illegal. :3


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2010)

I've come to the realization that I'm not afraid to be a furry 

Granted I'm not going to flaunt myself like some people do, but I really don't see a problem with admitting to my furriness.


----------



## roland_perteev (Sep 5, 2010)

I've considered myself furry for the last decade and while I've had furrier days I can't see it wearing off any time soon.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 5, 2010)

I've been in the fandom since before we were defined as being 'furry'. Started with the Sci-Fi cons some 30+ years ago and I have no intentions of letting age stop me.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> I've been in the fandom since before we were defined as being 'furry'. Started with the Sci-Fi cons some 30+ years ago and I have no intentions of letting age stop me.


 
Oh hey, haven't seen you around in a while. I guess you're probably busier than us young'ins though, haha.

Restated: I won't stop being a furry unless my, uh, "interests" change drastically.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 5, 2010)

so far I've tried NOT to be a furry when I got older, but I failed miserably.


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 5, 2010)

Eh, if I live long enough to be 'old' I bet i'll still be a furry, or at least I hope so.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 5, 2010)

just OD on some strange drug.
who needs oldness anyway?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2010)

Probably...

Hell, Ferkahhan was a furry for ten years... lol funfact.


----------



## xiath (Sep 5, 2010)

I tried to leave once already.  But the fact that I'm posting this now shows how that went.  There is no escaping.


----------



## Convel (Sep 5, 2010)

it's something i have always been interested in so i really don't think i will grow out of it


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 6, 2010)

my grandpa is over 70 and he still smokes weed every day and grows it in his backyard. if you like it y stop doing it


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 6, 2010)

silver_foxfang said:


> my grandpa is over 70 and he still smokes weed every day and grows it in his backyard. if you like it y stop doing it


 
/facepalm


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

Everyone who has a strong attraction to the fandom liked anthros before they found out there were others who shared their interest. That's how most of us found the fandom to begin with. This feeling has been with me since I was very young and sought out the fandom because of it. That means it's something inborn, things like that are hard to shake off and even if you could why would you want to. The fandom offers a lot of opportunities for self-expression and gives a large base of others with similar interest.
So in short: No, I never see myself just deciding that I'm done with the fandom, since I never really chose to be a part of it to begin with. It's just a part of me and that's not changing.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Sep 6, 2010)

silver_foxfang said:


> my grandpa is over 70 and he still smokes weed every day and grows it in his backyard. if you like it y stop doing it


 
See signature.


----------



## Wolf70 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hell, even if does become illegal most of us won't be stopping anytime soon. =^.^=


----------



## itswhatido20 (Sep 6, 2010)

Furry is like the new coke, it'll be around forever.... hehehe


----------



## The DK (Sep 6, 2010)

i think once i get my fursuit im never gonna leave. the cons and the people i meet on the way will keep me around for a long time. i love you guys


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 6, 2010)

Wolf70 said:


> Hell, even if does become illegal most of us won't be stopping anytime soon. =^.^=


If it became illegal, I'd try very hard to stop. >_>


----------



## Xenke (Sep 6, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Furry is like the new coke, it'll be around forever.... hehehe


 
[yt]I0mimiahe0I[/yt]


----------



## inuyasharlz (Sep 6, 2010)

It may  have been something to grow out of before I found my furry family.
It had a very 'lost and now found' feeling.
I ran into this car at work one day that said 'WULF PUP' as the license plate. As I walked passed the car I noticed it was crammed with wolf plushies... Hm... Well after a few weeks of being a chicken I finally decided to leave a note on the car. It read something like this: "Hi, my name is Devin, and I would love it if you could text me at xxx-xxx-xxxx. I think you'd find that we have a *lot *of *common interests.* ~Devin [INU]" 
Well imagine that, I got a reply. And we went from there. Yes, he was a furry. He was actually Twinblade, and he was driving Furwolfie McFuzzybutts car. And guess what? They all lived together with Theios, and Tagenar. It was an entire house full of Furries.
Now I bring all this up to say this: perhaps at one point it was something I could have given up, but not anymore. There is no reason to. They invited to let me live with them and I gladly accepted. There is no reason to stop doing something when you're just being yourself. And when you live with nothing but furries thats exactly who you get to be. Yourself.
Wolfie (Sirwolfie McFuzzybutt) is more or less the patriarch and he is absolutely wonderful. He is nice, and kind, AND perverted. But so what? People are who they are, and theres nothing wrong with that.
And... happily enough... Just recently I found the girl of my dreams. And she's a wolf... I... I love her a lot and I think she could be *the one.
*So remind me again why I would quit being *who I am* when I'm totally accepted and even loved?
My new 'family' is entirely made of furries, and my very possible future mate is too (Crosses fingers.)
So no, you're stuck with me. 
~Inu


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Furwolfie McFuzzybutts


 
PFFTTTTHAHAHA

Oh wait, you're being serious.

pfftttthahahaha


----------



## inuyasharlz (Sep 6, 2010)

That's his name. He made it like 15 years ago...
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furwolfie/


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> That's his name. He made it like 15 years ago...
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/furwolfie/


 
That doesn't excuse the fact that it's terrible.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> That doesn't excuse the fact that it's terrible.


When I see his username it makes me think he is in a Scottish clan and his fursona is a little ankle biting scotty dog.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> When I see his username it makes me think he is in a Scottish clan and his fursona is a little ankle biting scotty dog.


 
Yeah, i can totally see that. A little Scottish Terrier or something.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yeah, i can totally see that. A little Scottish Terrier or something.



Wearing a little tartan hat and kilt and playing the bagpipes.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wearing a little tartan hat and kilt and playing the bagpipes.


 
With a little cigar in his mouth. Every time his owner tries to dress him up, he goes "Are ye daft? What's wrong with ye, I'm a member of the Royal Scots Navy!"


----------



## The DK (Sep 6, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> My new 'family' is entirely made of furries, and my very possible future mate is too (Crosses fingers.)
> So no, you're stuck with me.
> ~Inu


wow that worked out great for you congrats


----------



## Jump Off A Wall (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't see why not?


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

Those guys sound like the type that decorate their house with tons of furry-related things and use the lingo 24/7. Not that that's a bad thing. I just think would just be a little uncomfortable in that sort of situation. Or maybe not, who knows.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Sep 7, 2010)

The DK said:


> wow that worked out great for you congrats



Oh yes... I'm *very* lucky and I know it.
She's even drawn us...
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wickedmuffins/



DrumFur said:


> Those guys sound like the type that decorate their house with tons of furry-related things and use the lingo 24/7. Not that that's a bad thing. I just think would just be a little uncomfortable in that sort of situation. Or maybe not, who knows.



Yes, they do! 
And *yes*, it does take a small amount of time to get used to. But like I said, you're just being yourself. And after awhile, you realize that they *like *you for who you really are. It's so easy to just be yourself when you live with people just like you... You don't even realize how different you act for other people until you leave the Den, and you have to act like what _passes for normal _to everybody else...


----------



## Code Red (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm going to be a game designer, ok?  Don't blame me if I'm still lurking around the fandom in 10 years.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 7, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Yes, they do!
> And *yes*, it does take a small amount of time to get used to. But like I said, you're just being yourself. And after awhile, you realize that they *like *you for who you really are. It's so easy to just be yourself when you live with people just like you... You don't even realize how different you act for other people until you leave the Den, and you have to act like what _passes for normal _to everybody else...



I have squirrel ornaments and plushies dotted around everywhere.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> They invited to let me live with them and I gladly accepted.


Wow...  wouldn't that be...  interesting...

Come to think of it, if I could find a place like that near the college i'm transferring to, it'd be nice...  better than sharing a dorm/appartment with a randomly selected roommate anyway.


> And... happily enough... Just recently I found the girl of my dreams. And she's a wolf... I... I love her a lot and I think she could be *the one.
> *So remind me again why I would quit being *who I am* when I'm totally accepted and even loved?
> My new 'family' is entirely made of furries, and my very possible future mate is too (Crosses fingers.)
> So no, you're stuck with me.
> ~Inu


 Straight female furry?
Are you sure you're not dreaming this?  Sounds too good to be true...


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 7, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> Yes, they do!
> And *yes*, it does take a small amount of time to get used to. But like I said, you're just being yourself. And after awhile, you realize that they *like *you for who you really are.


But do they like you for you, or do they just like you because you're a furry? ...Or have you made the leap where being a furry is you up and down? To me there needs to be a balance. You shouldn't be liked just because you're a furry, and you shouldn't be disliked for it either.



inuyasharlz said:


> It's so easy to just be yourself when you live with people just like  you... You don't even realize how different you act for other people  until you leave the Den, and you have to act like what _passes for  normal _to everybody else...


I'm really not sure what this even means.


----------



## Clutch (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm in it untill I get to be an old man and cant walk anymore =P


----------



## inuyasharlz (Sep 7, 2010)

> Straight female furry?
> Are you sure you're not dreaming this?  Sounds too good to be true...



Inorite?



FancySkunk said:


> But do they like you for you, or do they just like you because you're a furry? ...Or have you made the leap where being a furry is you up and down? To me there needs to be a balance. You shouldn't be liked just because you're a furry, and you shouldn't be disliked for it either.
> 
> I'm really not sure what this even means.



1st)
Well in this house, furry convo and lifestyle is speckled everywhere,  but yes we're still just ourselves. People are who they are, and theres  nothing wrong with that. We say yiffy instead of horny, pawing instead  of fapping, and etc, and etc... 
We talk about cars, video games, we argue about which OS's are better, and I challenge everyone to Killer Instinct.
And recently Twin noticed me moving in my old NES and wants me to hook it up so we can get our Retro on. 
Yes, we like each other for who we are.
 Not one of us can do everything, but together we can do anything.
We fix our own cars, remodel the house, fix plumbing, etc.
2nd)
It means you don't realize how many times a day you say certain things that other people won't understand.
Such as anything about furries or yiff. And various furry slang. 
Oh... and I also have to keep myself from sitting to close to people... I'm uh... I'm a cuddler... >.>


----------



## The DK (Sep 7, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Straight female furry?
> Are you sure you're not dreaming this? Sounds too good to be true...



damn you hit the jackpot... some get all the luck


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 7, 2010)

inuyasharlz said:


> 1st)
> Well in this house, furry convo and lifestyle is speckled everywhere,  but yes we're still just ourselves. People are who they are, and theres  nothing wrong with that. We say yiffy instead of horny, pawing instead  of fapping, and etc, and etc...
> We talk about cars, video games, we argue about which OS's are better, and I challenge everyone to Killer Instinct.
> And recently Twin noticed me moving in my old NES and wants me to hook it up so we can get our Retro on.
> ...


Oh well, I guess that's good then. The way you initially described it, it seemed more that you were only connecting with them on the level of being furries.


----------



## Kimburu (Sep 7, 2010)

Hmm, I had no idea I was a furry.....


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

furry is like new coke...

once you snort it, it's a trip. then it lasts like 2 minutes and you want to do meth.


----------



## Wakboth (Sep 8, 2010)

No idea. But considering that there are old role-players, old military re-enactors, old dancers, old collectors, old comics fans... you name the hobby, there are people who've been in it for decades. So it's not at all impossible!


----------



## Telnac (Sep 9, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> And then you'll cryogenically freeze yourself until the day they can put your brain into a dragon android body.


I approve of this plan!


----------



## moon-drummer (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I'm 28 now and still going strong, though I have changed my fursona's species once. I'm thinking once I stop being so horny my participation will drop off significantly . But then I might stay on the fringes if I see clean art I like.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 9, 2010)

moon-drummer said:


> I'm thinking once I stop being so horny my participation will drop off significantly . But then I might stay on the fringes if I see clean art I like.


 
This.


----------



## zakova (Sep 9, 2010)

The DK said:


> i mean is being a furry something you think your always gonna be into or is it something that you think you'll grow out of.
> 
> i tend to stay in things for the long haul so ill be the 50 year old creepy furry....yay


 
i'd stay, once you see you can't unsee :3


----------



## Tanuki Gokuhi (Sep 12, 2010)

Once you get old, you get more experience to see furry from a new outlook. So today I could say: Yes! Raccoon until the end! But I will never know which interpretation about furry I will have when I get old, but I will be open-minded for sure :3


----------



## Acton (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh Please I just reached 50 and plan to be in tail and ears in the retirement home. 

As for Anime I sponsored and panelist on Otaku over 30 a panel for older anime fans. We got 25 to 30 and a few over 50. 

You are too old to be a furry 6 days after you die.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2010)

Acton said:


> You are too old to be a furry 6 days after you die.


 
Is that when the decay sets in? Or when the ears fall off?


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 14, 2010)

what?  he is a biker hippie! he looks like dusty hill only bigger


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 14, 2010)

Once I get old, I'll probably look back at this... And facepalm... Hard.


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 14, 2010)

Who the fuck knows? By the time I get older, I'll probably have forgotten what the fuck a furry even is.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Kayze (Sep 15, 2010)

I see many ages in this fandom, and really, mythology is popular to older folk too. Soooo, close enough.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 15, 2010)

Idk im only 16 so i enjoy my youth and do not anticipaye getting older. But whatever, furry for life i say!


----------



## Kureno (Sep 15, 2010)

Meh, growing up is overrated. Regardless of aging, the age itself won't contribute to changing what I like. So yes.


----------



## AshFox (Nov 25, 2010)

I hope to be in this Fandom for the Long haul I love it and it never stops interesting me^^ I still have many years ahead but id like to think ill always be The Fox i am^^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 25, 2010)

I have absolutely no idea how long I will stay a furry for...

I might have to go to a con first, then see. :v


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 25, 2010)

They can take my anthro artwork...
_From my cold, dead, hands!_


----------



## mitchau (Nov 25, 2010)

I think I'll always be a fur on the inside, but I will eventually forget about it and move on.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Nov 25, 2010)

It's part of my identity at this point. And I have very strong integrity about myself. I'm in it forever.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 25, 2010)

Older than two month derailment, but that's mmmkay.

Well, I plan to stay a huge weeaboo in the furture, so why not a furry? I know too much to forget it all.


----------



## NA3LKER (Nov 25, 2010)

ive liked dragons ever since i saw one, so i dont think im ever gonna stop liking them. but i dunno if i will stop being a furry


----------



## mitchau (Nov 25, 2010)

I guess most of us will always be furries, but the real question is will you suppress it or not/ leave the fandom?


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 25, 2010)

I will still be here until it gets too creepy to keep hitting on teenagers.

I keep getting older, but they all stay the same age.

If you know what I mean.  Heh heh...


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes.  My life's a ruin already and not getting better any time soon, why give up a good thing? Can't lose what you never had to begin with.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't see why not.


----------



## PATROL (Nov 25, 2010)

Probably, because never change my taste what I like and what I don't. But who knows.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 25, 2010)

yes I will


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Yes. My life's a ruin already and not getting better any time soon, why give up a good thing? Can't lose what you never had to begin with.


 I thought you didn't like the den. Something about "a bunch of drooling 5 year olds at a day care center clinging to their stuffed animals" and some other stuff.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2010)

It's impossible to say. I have no intention of leaving, but who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I thought you didn't like the den. Something about "a bunch of drooling 5 year olds at a day care center clinging to their stuffed animals" and some other stuff.


 
I don't like the Den.  But I'm bored and the topic doesn't make me want to puke, so hey, why not?

Just because I don't want to swim in the same pool as some of you fags doesn't mean I don't enjoy pissing in it.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 25, 2010)

woah woah woah

im not a furry


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 25, 2010)

I'll still be a furry artist. I'll still have my fursona, and he'll age with me.


----------



## 00vapour (Nov 25, 2010)

good question.

I thought (hoped?) that I would just stop liking furry stuff a couple months after I discovered it...  There's just some un-understandable part of me that enjoys furry stuff. It's been a couple years now, nothing has changed yet. 


...Hopefully one day I'll grow out of it.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Nov 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I don't like the Den. But I'm bored and the topic doesn't make me want to puke, so hey, why not?
> 
> Just because I don't want to swim in the same pool as some of you fags doesn't mean I don't enjoy pissing in it.


 That's a terrible analogy.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 25, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> That's a terrible analogy.


 
I know, I just wanted an excuse to point out that I like pissing in the Den pool.  Giggity goo.


----------



## Werevixen (Nov 26, 2010)

Getting pretty disenchanted with the fandom lately, but that doesn't detract from my anthropomorphic fascinations.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 26, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> woah woah woah
> 
> im not a furry



of course not, no one is. @_@ but then you woke up.


----------



## Slyck (Nov 27, 2010)

Dear god I hope not.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 27, 2010)

Once I get a life, my internet hobbies (which is where the furry thing exists for me) will not be anywhere near as active.


----------



## Ahzlon (Nov 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's impossible to say. I have no intention of leaving, but who knows what the future holds.


 
I'm with SirRob on this one. I don't see anyreason why I wouldn't stay and old n grey fur. But only time will tell for all of us.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll probably phase out at least two years from now. I don't stick with things for very long.


----------

